# Toshiba C640-X4010



## ysmonyog (Sep 17, 2011)

How is Toshiba C640-X4010 (@ 29K at Flipkart)?
I need 14" laptop capable to run whatever is required in BCA and MCA.
Should have Good display and sound to play movies and songs.
My budget is upto 28K (+1K max if no other option).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

Specs seem good.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 18, 2011)

ysmonyog said:


> How is Toshiba C640-X4010 (@ 29K at Flipkart)?



C640-X4010 is out of stock.
Please suggest the best among the following available at Flipkart :
1. Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop @ 29k.
2. Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-I4014 Laptop  @24k.
3. Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D Laptop @ 29k.
4. HCL ME AE1V2661-X Laptop @28k


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 18, 2011)

according to me the rating is as follows..
toshiba x4012
hcl me
asus x series 
toshiba 14014


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

My rankings
toshiba x4012
asus x series
toshiba 14014
hcl me


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 18, 2011)

How much will be the benefit of dedicated 1gb graphic memory in asus x series in normal use?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Approx 10%


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 18, 2011)

Apart from comparatively low build quality in toshiba x4012, what other cons can be?
If to go with i3 only, is the 10% gain (due to graphic memory) in asus x series worth 5k price difference viz a viz toshiba I4014.


----------



## ysmonyog (Oct 10, 2011)

Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D was at preorder stage at flipkart when I had placed its order. After a long wait I received it on 08.10.2011 but it was of 15.6" size whereas on flipkart website it was shown as 14".
After raising the issue with them they have now amended the specs in their website. 

Now again I am here for suggestions. Please suggest which is the best among the following (though all are almost same):
1. Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 2ND GENERATION Laptop
 (Black) Without accessories@ Rs.28990/-
2. Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop
 (Black) With Accessories @ Rs.29809/-
3. Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4010 Laptop
 (Genchaku Black With Tops Pattern) With Accessories @Rs.31341/-


----------



## mekanik (Oct 29, 2011)

Guys any idea where i can get the datasheet/manual of C640-X4012?? can find it even on the main site..


----------

